# Rumford Chemical Works



## Eapatt (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi all! Back again with another bottle and more questions! Emerald green Rumford Chemical Works bottle in nearly perfect condition. I’ve found a lot of the teal ones online, but not much about the greens. Any info on age and value is much appreciated!!


----------



## treeguyfred (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi again! It sure is a pretty bottle... I've seen them in a few shades of blues and blue/green... can't say for certain if I've seen that  crisp clear 7-up green before tho...
~Fred


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 24, 2020)

The bottles come in emerald green, teal (most common), and cobalt blue (rarest) colors. The most common size is 5 1/2, but also comes in larger (though rarer) 7 1/2" size.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 24, 2020)

Eapatt is there any pat. dates on the bottom?


----------



## Eapatt (Apr 24, 2020)

No patent date. Just a 9, or a 6... Depending on which way is up.


----------



## klaatu (Apr 25, 2020)

Good looking bottle. Great color!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 25, 2020)

All I've seen is the teal ones & dug 2 different size teal ones before. Common in Teal but never seen a green one before. Nice Bottle. Leon.


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow, that's a beauty. I've dug just the teal.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 27, 2020)

What, that is interesting, only seen the teal ones. I'll have to show Taylor this to get more info.


----------



## yacorie (Apr 27, 2020)

I have a green one that isn’t quite as bright - I will have to dig it out - yours is clean.

These are the only two easily accessible and they’re the standard two colors I see all the time around here


----------



## Foreshore9 (Apr 27, 2020)

Very cool !


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 27, 2020)

Another thing I noticed with these bottles are the Rumford Chemical works can be embossed on the left or right sides.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Apr 27, 2020)

My examples:


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 27, 2020)

According to RI bottle expert, Taylor, this bottle is scarce if its machine made and rare if its blown in a mold. I see the common teal ones all the time since I'm a state over from R.I. home of Romford Chemical Works. The emerald green one is 
probably just as rare as the clear and blue varients, again nice find!


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 27, 2020)

I found my 2 variation in Detroit area. I was under the impression these can be found & dug about anywhere in about every state in the U.S. Is this true?


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 28, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I found my 2 variation in Detroit area. I was under the impression these can be found & dug about anywhere in about every state in the U.S. Is this true?


Yup they can be found anywhere.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Apr 28, 2020)

Even down here in Florida they are common to dig up.


----------



## American (Apr 29, 2020)

Eapatt said:


> Hi all! Back again with another bottle and more questions! Emerald green Rumford Chemical Works bottle in nearly perfect condition. I’ve found a lot of the teal ones online, but not much about the greens. Any info on age and value is much appreciated!!View attachment 206098


Came to look at the bottle but now I am more interested in the tattoo on the palm of your hand.


----------



## sandchip (May 3, 2020)

PlaneDiggerCam said:


> According to RI bottle expert, Taylor, this bottle is scarce if its machine made and rare if its blown in a mold. I see the common teal ones all the time since I'm a state over from R.I. home of Romford Chemical Works. The emerald green one is
> probably just as rare as the clear and blue varients, again nice find!



Don't know why a bottle expert would rate a Rumford as scarce, much less rare.  A lot of misinformation out there.  I'm sure that some colors are less common than others, but not the bottle itself.  With that said, they're beautiful bottles that add color to any collection.  That 7-up green in the opening post is a new one on me and a sharp looking bottle.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (May 3, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Don't know why a bottle expert would rate a Rumford as scarce, much less rare.  A lot of misinformation out there.  I'm sure that some colors are less common than others, but not the bottle itself.  With that said, they're beautiful bottles that add color to any collection.  That 7-up green in the opening post is a new one on me and a sharp looking bottle.



The green ones are more scarce or rare than the teal ones.


----------

